# Sten Odin



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

*Fuel tanker drifting off Shetland* 
The Coastguard tug, *Anglian Monarch*, is currently on route to a tanker ‘*Sten Odin*’ which has broken down 39 miles south west of Sumburgh Head. The tug is expected on scene at about midday. 
The Norwegian registered vessel, which has sixteen crew on board, is drifting north east at a rate of two knots. It has a mixed cargo of 8494 tons of gas oil and Jet A1 (aviation fuel) on board. 
Sandy Wylie, Shetland Coastguard Watch Manager says: 
“The sea is rough at the moment with south westerly severe gale force winds, gusting to Storm force. It will be uncomfortable for the crew but they are not in any imminent danger. Once the tug has arrived on scene, we will be able to re-assess the situation and decide whether and where the vessel will be 
towed to.”
Sten Odin in better days.











*MT Sten Odin*

Call sign-IMOno-Year-DWT-LOA-Beam-Draft-GRT-SBT

LAJC5-9164495-1998-13782-127,64-20,82-8,538-594- 

click here for Anglian Monarch photos
\/
http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/ANGLIAN.MONARCH.htm

ANGLIAN MONARCH

1999 ANGLIAN MONARCH

Tug/Supply/AHT/ETV
Registered: IMO 9190925
1485 GRT, L58,00m, B14,10m, D6,8m(7,1)
2 cpp +f.nozzle, bowthr., sternthr., 2x diesel Niigata type 6MG41HX, 11400bhp total, bp 152t

1999: Built by "Matsuura Tekko Zosen" at Higashino (JPN) (YN 510)
1999: delivered to "KTL - Klyne Tugs (Lowestoft) Ltd" at Lowestoft, mng "Shetland Coastguard"
(GBR flag, c/s MYFR6)
2004: still in service


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ruud

Good pic - where do you pick up all this info from, your a veritable library

NigelC


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Nigel,

First of all there are several maritime news agencies, the the i-net newspapers from lots of countries, and the pictures most of them I do have in "stock"[approx.350.000] and if not I do have around some 500-1000 website entries from companies, all stocked in files. And there is of course "Google" where you can find also a lot of stuff.And you have to be quick, otherwise the "news=old"(*)) ,and no need to post it anymore.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ruud

You obviously know your way around the web better than me, but I'm learning slowly

Regard
NigelC


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Nigel,

For 3 years ago, never touched keybord or computer,and never had any lessons how to work with it,learned all alone,and did lots of things the wrong way, but nowadays I'll go fast, but I also had my minutes, and thought by myself "over the side" with this damn thing.(*))


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hope I get to that stage before the wooden box gets me

NigelC


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Ruud.

I believe she is now alongside at Greenhead base in Lerwick awaiting spares from Norway. It appears she went as far as the "North Mooth" under her own power escorted, as I've been reminded below, by the Coastguard ETV Anglian Earl. She was then towed in by the Kebister and the Knab, both Lerwick harbour tugs. (Applause) 


Best wishes.

Coastie


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Coastie,

Thanks for this info, glad that everything is OK,maybe the lads will get some time for a Fox:
But here not too many pubs!

Kebister:

Knab:


Pictures from *www.lerwick-harbour.co.uk/ gallery.html*


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Ruud.

Thanks for the piccies, the top one was taken not far from Skippidock of which I have a photo in my gallery. I'm "homesick" now!!
Thanks for the link too, have just been to there, some great piccies on there. 

Best wishes.
Coastie. (Thumb)

P.S. There are plenty of pubs in Lerwick, one very good one, the Douglas Arms, is not far away (within staggering distance, I know, I've staggered it many times) of Skippidock! (Pint)


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

It was the Anglain Earl that escorted the Sten Odin.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy CED,

Thanks for the supplementary info, much appreciated.


Photo©C.Jones by www.tugspotters.nl
RT, L69,70m(63,43), B15,91m, D6,501m(8,01) - ice, poll.contr.
2 cpp, 2 bowthr., 2x desel 4tew 8cyl MaK type 8M350AK, 4011kW @750rpm, sp 16kn

1987 -05/12: Launched by "Scheepswerven Waterhuizen, J. Pattje" at Waterhuizen (NLD) (YN 360) (keel laid 18/06/1986)
1987 -01/06: delivered to "Svendborg & D/S oaf 1912 A/S", mng A.P. Moller at Hirsthals
(DNK flag, ON 3055, c/s OYQU)
199x: (DNK flag, ON D-13055, c/s OYQU2)
2003: To "KTL - Klyne Tugs (Lowestoft) Ltd" at Lowestoft, renamed ANGLIAN EARL
(BRB flag, regd Brifgetown, ON 733415, c/s 8PRA)
2004: still in service


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Hiya Rudd, 
I believe weather conditions were, initally, atrocious, to put it mildly! 

all the best 

CED


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Sten Odin is now on passage to Dublin. Engine repairs made and all seems fine.


----------

